# Please help - IE constantly crashing 'iedw.exe application errror' even after virus!



## Davez621 (Dec 1, 2006)

Can someone please help me? I had a nasty trojan virus on my system which I have since gotten rid of, but many of the problems still persist.

Upon opening an IE browser, almost immediately an error message comes up reading: "iedw.exe - application error. The application failed to initialize properly. Click OK to terminate." 

Then another message comes up - a generic XP error message reading: "Internet Explorer has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience".

This comes up within 20 seconds of opening IE.

Usually I can continue using IE after this error comes up, sometimes I can't (it freezes). Usually the internet then becomes very slow, and feels like 56k or slower, even though I'm using cable. But the error message keeps coming up, making IE almost unusable.

I am using Windows XP Pro SP2 with IE 6.0.

At the moment I am having to get by using an IE browser integrated into an AOL client (which isn't affected by the crashes, fortunately), but this reduced function IE is poor by comparison to the real thing.

There are other issues as well. Some programs no longer load. When Windows first starts, for nearly 5 minutes the task bar and start button are frozen (unusable), although I can still run applications and open windows explorer. Also changed my date and format settings (now 24 hour - were 12 hour), and I can't change them back. When I click regional settings in control panel, it won't open.

Any ideas? Some help would be much appreciated.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to TSG!!

Click *here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------

